# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Vehicle Simulator > Έτοιμα πλοία >  ε/γ- ο/γ Πηνελόπη Α - Agoudimos Lines (vehicle simulator)

## GiorgosVitz

Παραδόθηκε από τα Ναυπηγεία μας το ε/γ- ο/γ Πηνελόπη Α
vehicle.jpg

----------


## puntov

Και γι αυτο το μοντελο σε υπερ ευχαριστω τελειο το βαπορι!!!!!!!!!!

----------

